# GMG vs Traeger



## aaronsnow

Yes...I know most of you veterans have already rolled your eyes because you've seen this thread 100s of times.  I'm just looking for a little validation I guess.  When I bought my analog MES 30, I quickly realized that I had made a mistake not buying a MES 40...I dont want to make that mistake again. 

Since entering the hobby of smoking last year, my wife has really come to enjoy it and encourage it.  So, today we were at Costco and saw a demonstration of the Traegers.  I had only ever heard good things about them, but after falling in love with my AMZNPS, I really have signed off on using pellets.  Watching how easy it can be to use the traeger and the features seemed awesome.  Before I left costco my wife was actually encouraging me to go buy the Traeger Lil Tex Elite.  So I wanted a little bit of research before making an impulse buy.  After only about an hour it looks like GMG Daniel Boone may be the better choice.  

The Traeger seems to have some build quality issues and does not maintain temps well.  This is just from reading reviews and forum posts...

Am I crazy to think that GMG is the right choice?  I believe I've seen a lot of Traeger owners wishing they had purchased a GMG.


----------



## veryolddog

Hello Aaron,

I am in the same position as you in looking for a pellet grill solution. Since you are interested in the GMG as well, go the Green Mountain Grill website and they have a comparison chart to the Traeger. Obviously, they are prejudiced but it will give you a few things to consider.

Regards,

Ed


----------



## tjohnson

IMHO

GMG is definitely a step up from a Traeger

RecTec is another good choice

Louisiana Grills is also a good Choice

I own a Traeger Texas(Clone), and upgraded the controller.  I'm happy with what I have, but we always want bigger and better.  It's just human nature.

What's the price of the Traeger Elite at Costco?

TJ


----------



## aaronsnow

The traeger elite is 699 at Costco.  Obviously the convenience of buying that is I wouldn't have to go find a GMG dealer, but I don't want to have purchase regret when spending 700-800 bucks.  I may go with the GMG without a remote because I have a maverick et732...seems good enough.


----------



## tjohnson

Does the elite have the digital controller?
There are GMG dealers all over 
What city do you live in?


----------



## aaronsnow

Yeah it has the digital controller.  Can't speak to its effectiveness though, read some folks have replaced it with a PID. Because the original wasnt great.


----------



## bear55

After my research, I purchased the Rec Tec.  Grill arrived and I am so happy so far.


----------



## aaronsnow

Is Rec Tec similar price point to GMG?  I'll have to look at those too


----------



## aaronsnow

By the way Todd, I live in the DC area...there are a couple around here.  Guess it's too much to think it would be on Amazon Prime!


----------



## seenred

AaronSnow said:


> Is Rec Tec similar price point to GMG? I'll have to look at those too


I researched both GMG and Traeger before I decided to purchase a Rec Tec.  It's a little more money than the two rigs you mentioned, but I believe is a step above in both capacity and quality.  The Rec Tec is $998 with 0% financing for up to 24 months, and IMO it has one of the best digital temp controls on the market.  If that's more than you wanted to spend, my research would steer you toward the GMG.  I'm sure the Traeger is a good pit, but I'm led to believe from many of the reviews I've read that the digital temp control on the Daniel Boone is a bit better. 

Good luck, and be sure and let us know what you decide to get.

Red


----------



## aaronsnow

Thanks red, appreciate the input.  Definitely leaning towards the GMG.  I'm already "pushing it" with the purchase as it is.  The GMGs have $100 off right now, so that's a bonus.

Either way it will be a huge step up from the MES 30 I have now.  No more cutting racks of ribs in half to make them fit, and no more dealing with the crappy analog temp controller.  Ooh, and no more dealing with the cabinet style box.


----------



## aaronsnow

Well I think it's safe to say that my mind is made up.  Going to go with the GMG Daniel Boone.  I found a dealer close by in the D.C. metro area, but it's still a good 45 minute drive depending on traffic around this area.  Called the shop and they have the Daniel Boone in stock.

Hoping to have it before this weekend so I can get started.


----------



## tjohnson

ENJOY!


----------



## aaronsnow

Used her for the first time tonight...

Brisket and beer can chicken on Saturday!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## aaronsnow

Well it's been a weekend full of smoking!  Love this GMG already...

Yesterday I did two chickens (no brine, if i had time to brine would have been much better), veggies smoked for salsa and then 2 lbs of almonds.













photo 1.JPG



__ aaronsnow
__ May 5, 2013






Now I've got a dry rub on my brisket...that will be on the smoker before too long













photo 2.JPG



__ aaronsnow
__ May 5, 2013


----------



## iebbqman

Nice job.  GMG grills are great units.  We have a competition team near me that is sponosored by GMG and they are winning everything they go to it seems.  So you have a winning grill their.


----------



## flyweed

looks good Aaron...as you use your GMG DB more and more...you'll continue to be impressed!  From your photos looks like your stainless steel chimney cap is set a bit too high....screw it down until you can just get two fingers between chimney and cap..that will be perfect.

Otherwise, I've found on my GMG DB that the best pellets to use are the GMG Premiums....I've tried many, and these burn the most consisten, and evenly of any I've tried.

Also, If I might suggest.....if you want a little "more smoke" for one of your cooks, get the AMAZN tube smoker from Todd Johnson, and set that on the back ledge inside the grill....it fits perfectly, and ads a nice "smoke" to those butts, and briskets!!

Dan


----------



## beernuts

I purchased the GMG DBR in February.  I've used it a minimum of once a week since I got it.  I did get two worthwhile options with mine. First was the remote.  I don't want to go out in 0 degree weather to change the grill temp if I want to. the second is the insulated cover for cold weather.  It saved me a lot of pellets this winter by keeping more heat in the drum and not radiating out.  The next thing I need to get is the standard outside cover so I can get the grill out of my garage and on the patio. Well, that and another six bags of pellets.

One more option to seriously consider is the AMNTS.  I use the 6" and 12" versions depending on the length of additional smoke I need.  It's a first class product with many happy customers.  When you get a new pellet grill or smoker your next call should be to Todd for an AMN product, whether a tube smoker or a tray style.  Perfect smoke every time...  :)


----------



## cobbq

Aaron Snow, after following your story of your pursuit of a pellet smoker as I sit here reading about mods to make to my Brinkman Pitmaster I've had a few years now, I think ill head over to the GMG dealer 20 minutes from the house and for-go the money I would have spent on mods and pick up a pellet smoker, I have one that heats the house ( I know they are diff pellets)  and it sure is easy to use. So I will see what kind of offers they have going on and give one a try as they seem to be way way cheaper than Harley parts, my rear shocks were almost that price LOL Thanks again I am new to the forum and terrible at smoking because of  lack of practice due to time but getting close to retirement I've always thought it would be fun to compete in local smoke offs as I love watching.

One last question for anyone, do they allow pellet smokers in competition smokes, I've seen grumbling on youtube from folks and some have even hinted that they are campaigning to DQ them they are not true to the competition.


----------



## aaronsnow

From what I've been reading these pellet smokers, including the GMG have been used in winning a ton of competitions.  I would bet you could certainly enter with one too.


----------



## geerock

Wood fueled heat source is usually the criteria for comps so pellets are good to go.


----------



## aaronsnow

flyweed said:


> looks good Aaron...as you use your GMG DB more and more...you'll continue to be impressed!  From your photos looks like your stainless steel chimney cap is set a bit too high....screw it down until you can just get two fingers between chimney and cap..that will be perfect.	 	Otherwise, I've found on my GMG DB that the best pellets to use are the GMG Premiums....I've tried many, and these burn the most consisten, and evenly of any I've tried.	 	Also, If I might suggest.....if you want a little "more smoke" for one of your cooks, get the AMAZN tube smoker from Todd Johnson, and set that on the back ledge inside the grill....it fits perfectly, and ads a nice "smoke" to those butts, and briskets!!	 	Dan



I've read that in the warm months you should keep the chimney wide open and in the cold months use the two finger rule.

If you read my first post you'd see I'm already a big fan of the amazn smokers... :)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## iebbqman

> One last question for anyone, do they allow pellet smokers in competition smokes, I've seen grumbling on youtube from folks and some have even hinted that they are campaigning to DQ them they are not true to the competition.


Here is Rule #6 from the KCBS sanctioned rules available at http://www.kcbs.us/pdf/2013_rules.pdf

Fires shall be of wood, wood pellets, or charcoal.  Gas and electric heat sources shall not be permitted for cooking or holding.  Propane or electric is permitted as fire starters provided the the competition meat is not on/in the cooking device.  Electrical accessories such as spits, augers, or forced draft are permitted.  No open pits or holes are permitted, except at the election of the contest organizer.  Fires shall not be built on the ground.

So yes pellet grills are allowed.  A lot of non pellet smoking teams use technology based on the pellet grill system with draft control and feeders.  So to ban pellet grills, it would also require almost every single team to have their equipment banned.  Not to mention companies such as GMG sponsor and put a lot of money into the competition circuit.  Almost every single team uses a stoker device to push air and control temp in there smokers at competition.


----------



## cobbq

Thanks


----------



## detherly

I don't know what you decided but the Traeger is really good when I use it. We cook on it about 2 times a week. It keeps perfect temperature and I just walk away. I did 18 racks of ribs on their texas model and they literally fell off the bone and I had never cooked ribs before.

What did you decide to go with? how do you like it?


----------



## michaeldjr

Having been employed at a Traeger dealer for over a decade, and having our dealership switch to GMG, I can tell you that there is no comparison. The lil' tex versus the daniel boone is grill abuse, and GMG is handing it out. The higher cooking temperature (450 vs 500) as well as the lower smoking temperature (150 vs170) I have found myself eating more off the grill at lunch time. The larger cooking area of GMG means that I can smoke 19 10 to 14 inch butterflied trout in a sitting. The gold mountain blend pellets are universal enough that I don't end up with Hickory flavored pizza, and if you haven't tried raspberry filled croissants on the grill, you're missing something! We do a lot of hunting in the area here, and Elk shoulder steaks are due up this Saturday! Trust me when I say, buy a Green Mountain every time. The side shelf (included) is gonna take some weight come this weekend! Enjoy Aaron! You've just started down a long smokey road :-) !


----------



## teetmaidla

If You compare everything to traeger why you should go with everything else? Get a TRAEGER


----------



## tolucajo

I first bought a Traeger in late spring. After a few months of cooking, best thing invented! In late summer, "upgraded" to a gmg Daniel Boone with the additional features and cooking area. I miss the Traeger, more consistent results.  The Daniel Boone has inconsistent cooking Temps. Usually off by 60-100 degrees. Called gmg, great customer service!, replaced the electronics and still. First couple of of briskets didn't come out well. For a weekend backyard smoker,with my experience on both rigs, Traeger produced more consistent results that friends and family enjoyed.  Sort of stuck with the Daniel Boone, had to adjust temperature to set at 320 to get 225 output, doesn't come close to 425 when I max out the temp. Also, the Daniel Boone has more escape points for smoke around the hopper, underneath, and lid. Lots of heat variations in the smoker. Called customer service, they have great service, said to move the heat deflector which helped a little.  I'm definitely considering going back to Traeger, but where I bought the DB at **Q G*l*r* has a 60 day exchange policy which sucks. Workmanship is probably not much difference.  Thinking of giving this to a friend or tinkering with it to make it better.  Question   what would you do to make it better? I've already put in a thermostat on the grille to see what the cook temp is which has helped. Any advice?


----------



## sir smoke alot

I got a traeger from cost co.. work very well at high temps.very consistent  +/- 15 degrees just as advertised..when I smoke on low temps like 225..I get massive temp swings..70 to a 100 degrees..I called traeger they suggested changing p setting to p1..I did and got a flame out..called back they suggested cooking at a different temp..she was polite but help my situation..I will be returning this weekend..going for a rec tec..does gmg have pid controller??


----------



## yahoot

Personally, I wouldn't take another traeger. too many issues, too little knowledgeable support. They seem much more focused on pushing low end units through big box stores than on making good products and servicing them well. I notice a lot of "former" traeger dealers around. that says something to me.

I have only played with GMG products at a show, so I don't have a real opinion either way.

Personally, I really like the Louisiana Smoker (danson) in that price range. We have owned several. Side burn design (like the Yoder) so no auger fires/clogs, great controls, very flexible (even has a searing plate, if you want one). Service has been stellar.

If you like the traeger design, I would recommend you go look at camp chef. Although they have been making outdoor cooking systems for decades, I think they have only been making pellet smokers for about 6 years (IIRC), but they have far surpassed traeger, IMHO. Really innovative - easy pellet dump, ability to dump ash without disassembling the rig, list goes on and on. Also, great service in my experience.


----------



## yahoot

Hey Aaronsnow - around the DC area, you might want to look for someone who sells Omalley pellets. They make really good pellet and they have factories in Virginia and Maryland, so I would think they would be pretty inexpensive there. We sampled their 100% hickory and 100% apple pellets a couple of times over the years. Really good results, but it is just too expensive to ship them to us in California.


----------

